# Dog walking service



## aaingel (Jan 25, 2012)

In and around Harrow area available evenings and weekends. CRB checked. I owned dogs all of my life and appreciate everyone is different. I believe regular exercise can make all the difference to a dogs health both in mind and body.I have posted a photo of my own dog in the gallery please take a look. If you are interested in a dog walking service please contact Kathy


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

IME people are more likely to contract you for walking etc from this forum if you an active member, something to consider.

Also most of the walkers that are serious about attracting custom will have a basic web page defining areas covered and factors like whether your van is equipped with cages and harnesses and a rate card etc.


----------



## MarcG (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks

Unfortunately I've not been able to find a dog walker in the Telford area that does this, the couple I have found charge around £15 for an hour which to me sounds a lot. This is why I've resorted to posting messages on forumns.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcG said:


> Unfortunately I've not been able to find a dog walker in the Telford area that does this, the couple I have found charge around £15 for an hour which to me sounds a lot. This is why I've resorted to posting messages on forumns.


Can you read my mind? :w00t:

I saw your forum post/thread and was tempted to respond suggesting that you edit the title from *Dog Walker Telford* to *Seeking Dog Walker: Telford*.

I'm sure I am not alone thinking that the thread was another advert for dog walking this time in the Telford area. But I see the problem in finding a good quality service amongst the masses advertising in the area.


----------

